# Activity Stream Issue



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm aware of an issue with the Activity Streams which may prevent some users from loading more content when viewing streams.

This is being investigated and should be resolved later today.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I have an error EX144 code coming up constantly on my profile etc. FYI


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

I still can't see activity streams either pal, same code as above.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

I had an error when trying to create my log in on the laptop. It worked on my phone though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I've made Lorian aware, hopefully it will be resolved soon enough.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've no idea what these 'streams' are if I'm honest and therefore I don't feel I'm missing much.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

getting this also when i try to view my profile or click unread content tab

Sorry, there is a problem

Something went wrong. Please try again.

Error code: *EX144*

Contact Us


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've no idea what these 'streams' are if I'm honest and therefore I don't feel I'm missing much.


 Anything under the Activty tab on the web version I think, which includes the unread content option that currently doesn't work (via web or phone). This is almost exclusively how I browse the forum actually, as it quickly shows new content in all of the subsections without having to go looking to see if anyone has posted in them.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mayzini said:


> I have an error EX144 code coming up constantly on my profile etc. FYI





Smokey13 said:


> I still can't see activity streams either pal, same code as above.





M1T said:


> I had an error when trying to create my log in on the laptop. It worked on my phone though





swole troll said:


> getting this also when i try to view my profile or click unread content tab
> 
> Sorry, there is a problem
> 
> ...





Mayzini said:


> I have an error EX144 code coming up constantly on my profile etc. FYI


 Guys, just wanted to check that these problems have now all been resolved.

If any of you still have problems please let me know and I'll get it looked at.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Guys, just wanted to check that these problems have now all been resolved.
> 
> If any of you still have problems please let me know and I'll get it looked at.


 all running smooth for me now


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Fixed as far as I can tell.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

all fixed my end


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm getting the EX144 error again at the moment (on my mobile).


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm getting the EX144 error again at the moment (on my mobile).


 Thanks, this is being investigated now.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm getting the EX144 error again at the moment (on my mobile).


 Thanks, this is being investigated now.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lorian said:


> Thanks, this is being investigated now.


 Just in case it helps I'll mention it is also happenng on my laptop. Also, I've noticed the last couple of times I've edited posts, I've got a message saying they can't be edited at the point I press save, but if I browse back the change has been applied.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

gremlins in the system


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Double posts keep happening as well. Even trying to edit a post will create another post after it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Kitson said:


> Even trying to edit a post will create another post after it.


 That hasn't happened when I've edited posts FWIW, I just get the warning I mentioned above.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> That hasn't happened when I've edited posts FWIW, I just get the warning I mentioned above.


 I think it may be because the area where you write your comment isn't clearing itself from the browser cache so when you edit the post, it'll post whatever is in the comment box as well so it leads to a double post.

I get errors when trying to delete the unneeded post as well.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Kitson said:


> I think it may be because the area where you write your comment isn't clearing itself from the browser cache so when you edit the post, it'll post whatever is in the comment box as well so it leads to a double post.
> 
> I get errors when trying to delete the unneeded post as well.


 It leaves the text in the comment box for me too, but you need to ignore this box and edit the original post that will be above this. It may behave differently for you, but pressing save for me definitely doesn't resubmit the text that is still sitting in the comment box. Clicking the Submit Reply button would though of course.

Edit: I'll just edit this post to prove the point.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FWIW it doesn't appear to be possible to follow new content at the moment - it just gives an error saying 'There was a problem loading this content' if I click on the button, and I'm not automatically following threads I post on.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks like everything is working again now  .


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Looks like everything is working again now  .


 Yeah, should all be sorted. Thanks for flagging it up originally.


----------

